# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Elektroconvulsieve therapie (ECT) - Artikels

## Luuss0404

*Achtergrond van elektroconvulsieve therapie*




> Elektroconvulsieve therapie (ECT) is de meest snelle en werkzame behandeling van (ernstige) depressies. ECT bestaat uit het opwekken van een convulsie (epileptische toeval, ook wel insult genoemd) met behulp van elektriciteit. Vandaar de naam.
> Het opwekken van convulsies ter behandeling van psychiatrische stoornissen werd in 1934 door Ladiszlas von Meduna ingevoerd op basis van de -foutief gebleken- gedachte dat patiënten met epilepsie minder vaak schizofrenie ontwikkelden; epilepsie zou als het ware tegen schizofrenie beschermen. Hij besloot te proberen convulsies op te wekken middels kamfer dat in de spieren werd ingespoten.


*Bron*
Bron; e-psychiater.nl

----------


## Luuss0404

*Elektroconvulsieve therapie*




> Elektroconvulsieve therapie is de moderne benaming voor wat vroeger elektroshock werd genoemd. Bij ECT wordt door een korte elektrische stroomstoot een epileptische aanval opgewekt. Al heel lang is bekend dat ECT goed werkt voor patiënten met een ernstige depressie. De elektroshock heeft echter een slechte naam gekregen doordat het vroeger (tot 1970) werd toegepast bij patiënten voor wie het minder geschikt was en bovendien toegepast werd zonder narcose.
> Wij (PsyQ) hebben ECT opgenomen in ons behandelpakket omdat gebleken is dat ECT voor sommige patiënten de enige manier is -en zeker de snelste- om te herstellen uit een depressie.


*Bron*
psyq.nl

----------

